# Sweet Garden Widget Review



## michaeljung691 (Mar 8, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Base:: Other

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
My Review:

I wanted to introduce to you all to this nifty little widget I found on the Google Play so I thought the best way to do it would be writing a review 

Introduction:

For those who are familiar with pet-raising simulation games you will get the idea for Sweet Garden by Toast Inc. In this app, it acts as a widget instead of a stand alone app. So it will be on your home screens at all time. I was a little worried about the battery but it doesn't have that huge of an effect and runs without killing it  But because it is a widget it works in real-time and really interesting when it starts talking to you.

How do you play it?

First you will need to install the widget onto your home screen menu. Then you will need to plant a "ppu" which is the main character or plant. There are different ppu's that you can raise to complete your virtual garden.

The game allows you do different maintenance tasks to keep your ppu happy and growing which are rewarded with gold or silver seeds. Basic tasks such as removing bugs, watering your ppu, cleaning it's environment and more will help you take care of your plant. Also there are mini games like destroying moles which reward you with more seeds so you can do more things like buying gifts, more ppus and more.

Conclusion.

I felt like this was a really unique and new style of simulation game for the android phone. Because it's a widget it's really unique because it interacts with you in real time and the characters or ppu's in the game are really fun to raise and take careful. You can download this game free here:

https://play.google....ast.sweetgarden


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

write your reviews in the general forum please.


----------

